# What knot works best to join Braid to Flourc Leader



## seacer

Guy's

Would a uni knot work best to join Flourcarbon Leader to Braided line? 

searacer


----------



## MoonShadow

This question is one of the most asked questions on this site. Anyway to make it a sticky? Use the "Crazy Alberto knot".


----------



## Bruiser

Personally prefer a double uni, but know Albright and crazy alberto are very popular as well. I would tie all three and figure out which you like better. I started with an Albright and then moved to a double uni; which is easy for me to tie and not given me any reason to switch.


----------



## tamucc04

uni to uni had never let me down so far


----------



## Pintabo

tamucc04 said:


> uni to uni had never let me down so far


X2


----------



## AndyThomas

Crazy alberto


----------



## Anytimer

Great web site for all kind of knots
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


----------



## seacer

Great website for Knots Anytimer!


----------



## cfulbright

Crazy alberto


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Crazy Alberto*

Best break strength and easiest to tie - a kid that can count can do it.


----------



## SeaY'all

uni to uni is easier than the alberto imho.


----------



## hookset4

SeaY'all said:


> uni to uni is easier than the alberto imho.


Disagree.

-hook


----------



## Totally Tuna

hookset4 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> -hook


X 2. I learned the Albright knot and it works great going through my size 5 guides. The Crazy Alberto knot would be my second choice, but only as a suggestion for someone else to try. I'm sold on the Albright.


----------



## Snap Daddy

*Best knot*

FG knot is the strongest I found.


----------



## karstopo

I like the Albright. One thing I do sometimes with line to line knots like Albright and blood knots is put a tiny amount of Ultraviolet light cure glue on the knot and give it a little hit with a UV flash light. Makes the knot smoother, not bigger, unless you use too much cure. Secures the tag ends better. Let's you cut the tag ends as close as possible. 

This might be tough to do on the water. The UV cure sets up in sunlight. But it might work fine. I've always done it before I go out.


----------



## matagordamudskipper

Fg, Albright, Alberto, uni..they all work. Lately I've been using the fg..I like it..alot.


----------



## Cudkilla

I too have been using the FG knot because of the small knot profile so it goes through the guides smoother. However, recently I fished with the crew at Cebaco Bay Panama and they all use the Tony Pena knot. I like it a lot and is much easier to tie. It sacrifices knot size just a tad but is in my opinion a much more secure knot.


----------



## dbarham

Crazy Alberto


----------



## cpthook

uni to uni with only 3 wraps not the 5 to 7 recommended.


----------



## Ox Eye

I use a back-to-back trilene knot for braid and mono. Haven't had a separation yet. It makes a neat little knot that easily runs through the guides and it's easy and quick to do.


----------



## LionelC

I like a Bimini Twist in the braid and then an Albright in the leader.

Sounds like I am the only one, but it works for me.

LionelC


----------



## bigfishtx

Crazy A

Easy, and never fails


----------



## MagicMichael

Crazy Alberto and easy to tie


----------



## Duckboys42

*Crazy Alberto*

:texasflag


MoonShadow said:


> This question is one of the most asked questions on this site. Anyway to make it a sticky? Use the "Crazy Alberto knot".


Dang have never seen this know usually only use the blood knot but probably gonna try this one out.!tuna!


----------



## Bearkat

cpthook said:


> uni to uni with only 3 wraps not the 5 to 7 recommended.


No issues with the braid slipping?


----------



## Pintabo

Crazy Alberto


----------



## AnthAg2017

I'm liking the crazy alberto. Shorter than a uni to uni and gets through the guides easily on casts.


----------



## dbarham

AnthAg2017 said:


> I'm liking the crazy alberto. Shorter than a uni to uni and gets through the guides easily on casts.


It's the best


----------



## larr

double uni is stronger I believe. You have two cinched loops connected to each other. Impossible to break with unless line strength is exceeded.


----------



## redexpress

Triple surgeons for me. Tie it at night with your eyes closed.


----------



## Ficking

MoonShadow said:


> This question is one of the most asked questions on this site. Anyway to make it a sticky? Use the "Crazy Alberto knot".


Thank you, just some additional info for me! Amazing!


----------



## Solodaddio

Started the crazy Alberto last week, works well, only need a swivel on my micro guide rods.


----------



## bassjedi

Cudkilla said:


> I too have been using the FG knot because of the small knot profile so it goes through the guides smoother. However, recently I fished with the crew at Cebaco Bay Panama and they all use the Tony Pena knot. I like it a lot and is much easier to tie. It sacrifices knot size just a tad but is in my opinion a much more secure knot.


X2 on the Tony Pena knot. I have caught everything from 5lb bass to 500lb marlin with that connection and never had it fail. I had the FG fail twice, plus it is harder to tie.


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey

I have been using the crazy Alberto or also called improved Albright for several years with great results. I fish Florida once or twice a year and have landed several 34 + snook with no problem. Most of my fishing is lower Laguna Madre and catch large reds with little knot failure. I like it because of ease of tying, strength. And small size especially.Wharever you use the key is to practice a lot at home, keep it by where you sit at home and work on it regularly till your good at it. You don't want to lose a personal best fish they are to hard to come by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzleloader

I used to tie the crazy Alberto but found a better knot several months ago.

Try the FG braid to mono knot and you will be amazed.


----------



## dbarham

Crazy Alberto


----------



## Demtx

*alberto/ surgeon*



redexpress said:


> Triple surgeons for me. Tie it at night with your eyes closed.


I also have been using surgeons with three turns and has been put to the test more than once. Like all knots the tying AND the tightening are critical. Alberto looks easy enough though, will be trying. D


----------



## Cudkilla

I used to find tying the FG knot a pain but the benefits are great when you're needing to do a lot of casting and need a small profile knot. That being said, I invested in a weighted bobbin and learned how to use it. Now I can tie an FG knot in literally less than a couple of minutes. Lot's of Youtube instructional videos. Keep in mind that Flouro is much harder and FG knots don't work so well if they cannot compress and grip the mono. I would FG knot braid to mono shock leader, then a shock leader to a heavy flouro or bite leader with a simple double overhand or blood knot.


----------



## Cudkilla




----------



## Baybumbing

Crazy Alberto really easy to tie use 7 turns then 7 back dont go less


----------



## Bearwolf34

Baybumbing said:


> Crazy Alberto really easy to tie use 7 turns then 7 back dont go less


Bingo! Crazy alberto knot when tying PP braid to my 5-8ft Fluorocarbon leaders.

The only other knot I ever use is the trusty Uni-knot when tying to a lure.


----------



## Cavjock97

The FG or Sebille or whatever you call it is the smallest diameter and the strongest if tied correctly. Takes practice.


----------

